

Ask HN: how do you keep track of web services? - yoavanaki

Hey,
I run a small business involving a lot of different web services, accounts and e-mail addresses. Do you guys know any good way to keep track of them all? That is, let every teammate know all the web apps she has at her disposal, the different accounts &amp; passwords for them, etc?
Thanks!
======
sdfjkl
1\. For the list of web apps at the teams disposal, simply put a page of links
on your internal wiki. Put another link next to each with the status page of
each web app (e.g.
[http://status.aws.amazon.com/](http://status.aws.amazon.com/)).

2\. For accounts & passwords, use personal logins wherever possible (each team
member has their own account, with appropriately adjusted permissions).

3\. Where this isn't possible and you're forced to use shared accounts, put
them into a secure password store. KeePassX (not KeePass) is good for this, as
it has clients for most platforms.

------
gnopgnip
Lastpass works great for this. Roboform and secretserver have good products
also.

